
Thunder from the Cloud: 40k Cores Running in Concert on AWS - lhussey
https://medium.com/descarteslabs-team/thunder-from-the-cloud-40-000-cores-running-in-concert-on-aws-bf1610679978
======
valleyjo
This is pretty awesome. Does anyone know if google or azure can scale to
40,000 cores on demand like that?

~~~
robbyt
I'm building a 160,000 core cluster on GCP right now. It took a week to get
the quota increase approved, but GCP can definitely handle it.

------
spew
Would love to see another post where this is run on Google and Azure as well
and the results are compared.

------
hobolord
what's the cost on something like this?

~~~
ahdiamon
It cost less than $5000 to run on AWS. More if you include engineering's time.

~~~
hobolord
per month? pretty amazing

~~~
ahdiamon
No, just $5k total for this test. Would be much more if this was run for a
month straight.

